

Show HN: Kono, Smart Mobile Scheduler - yjmin
http://kono.ai

======
hyuuu
I have an unrelated question to the product but more towards the technology,
how are you able to support IOS and android?

------
etewiah
mmm, would be interesting to understand how it actually works better. How do
you automate the selection of a time and place? Surely it's easier to just get
participants to vote - like here: [http://klavado.com](http://klavado.com)

~~~
yjmin
Kono asks the participants on inviter's behalf if they don't have the app. :)
Of course, once users install Kono, it learns from users actions and actual
events and recommends the best options for the future events. Check this page
out! : [http://kono.ai/about/](http://kono.ai/about/)

~~~
mcintyre1994
Hey, just a heads up - your share bar is really annoying on my Nexus 7 because
I can't zoom out or scroll down far enough to get it off the content. I'm on
Firefox, if that behavior is surprising reply and I'll send a screenshot
later.

~~~
yjmin
Thx for informing that. You mean the SNS share bar? We just used Sumome
component for that. If you could provide the screenshot I'll try to fix it.

~~~
mcintyre1994
Yep, that's the one. [http://imgur.com/ULWcBfp](http://imgur.com/ULWcBfp) I
basically get this and can't zoom out or get it to go away.

~~~
yjmin
Strange..In my Nexus7, it works. BTW, I eliminated the share bar on the
article page. It appears on homepage only.

